# Pig Tractor



## elbesta (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone made or seen or have pictures of a pig tractor? Like a chicken tractor, only much, much stronger. I am going to make one to keep my boar in.

Update: with picts of new pig tractor.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 7, 2014)

My neighbors have used a round hay feeder with hog panels lining the inside as a pig tractor, but it was a pain to move.


----------



## elbesta (Apr 29, 2014)

Here it is!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 29, 2014)

elbesta said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3349 View attachment 3350 View attachment 3351 View attachment 3352



That is AWESOME!

...but I'm pretty sure that's a dog


----------



## elbesta (Jul 23, 2014)

Some pics with a real pig in the tractor. It took her only 4 days to dig up the area then I moved it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 23, 2014)

That's cool!


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Jul 23, 2014)

Your tractor looks darn sturdy! I've made tractors for my chickens and use that same hut design for my horses and critters in the pasture. I thought about making a tractor for my pigs with 4x4's as a base, those beams look a lot better though. I run everyone in pastures and rotate them but if I ever have the need, I will be stealing your idea- fair warning!


----------



## Busihan (Oct 16, 2014)

I've made tractors for my chickens and use that same hut design for my horses and critters in the pasture.dig up the area then I moved it.


----------



## Red the butcher (May 8, 2017)

That looks cool! We just use hog panels and move the around. Two people can just grab and go, but ours are all electric fence trained as piglets and we dont have to deal with a horny boar. Can your setup be moved by hand or you need a vehicle?


----------



## elbesta (Aug 16, 2017)

I use the 3 point on the tractor with a ball hitch to move it around.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 23, 2017)

I've seen videos of one for cattle, that included a fair sized loafing shed, a large corral or pen, water troughs, a loading gate & chute and hay ring and bulk feed troughs. It was moved with a gasoline engine powered winch off an old  wrecker. He had about 20 head of full size (not mini) cattle in it when the video was made. 
There was also an article on it in Farm Show online.
It probably covered 1/10th of an acre.


----------

